# Crying for no reason?



## misschlojo (Jan 28, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 28, 2007)

of course. Sometimes you don't know what's wrong but you still feel like crying. I think that it was natural of you to feel upset in this situation. I've had that exact feeling and felt sad and can't explain it, and no one could cheer me up too. Sometimes it just helps to talk about it, or do something nice for yourself, to stop thinking about everything that is going on. If you can't change anything, then the best thing to do is to get out and do things that will cheer you up, like getting a manicure or a pedicure, or going shopping, whatever.

Your bf shouldn't be angry IMO, but maybe if you explain that you're not trying to make him feel guilty, it's just a lot of things hitting you at once that has made you emotional?

It's frustrating when guys just don't get how girls feel sad sometimes! I hope you feel better soon, and cheer up too.. you know there are always people on this board to make you feel better!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you have to continue living with your father?

Could you move into another family member's home or share an apartment with another student?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes i definately know where you are coming from. I think you need to get out the house and focus on yourself. I know its hard since you live with him but its his life. Dont let his issues ruin yours. PM me if you want to talk.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 28, 2007)

I think you need to get away from your Dad and all the stress that goes with him. As for your bf going out, maybe it's his way of getting away from your Dad as well.


----------



## Harlot (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree with pinkbundles. But I think you talk to you bf like pinksugar said about it being just the circumstances and not trying to make him feel guilty. If there is one thing dudes dont like is being pressured. Im not sure about crying all the time since I dont get depressed at all. My solution: MUSIC. Music is my everything, it brings my emotion forward, controls them, and just plain makes me happier. You might want to listen to more music to cheer you up.

When Im kinda sad I would force feed myself happy music like Rancid, The Matches, Motion City Soundtrack, Greenday, anything positive really, and just dance to it alone. And I find myself laughing (cause dancing to rock/punk is kinda silly once you think about it) But thats just a temperary idea for a quick fix. Feeling like crying all the time is normal and you have to know that you have a reason this time. You may not know it but your father (imo) may be the burden to ALL your crying fits. Even though sometimes you may cry for no reason, the lifestyle your living in now may trigger it. And your father really needs to get help. Unfortunately I dont know enough to come up with a solution for your father.


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 28, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## misschlojo (Jan 14, 2011)

[No message]


----------

